# 2.5 gal planted nano



## Brian041 (Sep 10, 2012)

White clouds are good. I feel like I heard some other ones that work in cooler waters. I want to say Celestial Pearl Danios, but I could be mistaken. (anyone feel free to correct me) but the CPDs are schooling so they'd need something a bit bigger. I hear they don't do well in Nano tanks for whatever reason.


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a 2.5 with no heater and I keep blue velvet shrimp and tangerine tigers in it. It stays room temp, which for me is around 73-74F


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

I recommend some type of killifish.  They're vibrant and some do best in cooler water.


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Brian041 said:


> I want to say Celestial Pearl Danios, but I could be mistaken. (anyone feel free to correct me) but the CPDs are schooling so they'd need something a bit bigger. I hear they don't do well in Nano tanks for whatever reason.


From what I've heard they do Ok in pairs too.


thewesterngate said:


> I recommend some type of killifish.  They're vibrant and some do best in cooler water.


Would clown killies work? I love those. 

I also need a lighting reccomendation, as the tank has rims and the fluval PCL needs a rimless tank. What do you think?


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

So many questions...
I just brought home the absolute cutest freshwater creature ever, a Dwarf CPO Crayfish. Would this do OK in an unheated 2.5 gal? I've got a 5gal it could live in if it can't.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't keep a pair of clown killifish in there, though it may be pushing it for a 2.5. I've read from some breeders that some Austrolebias killies are kept in a trio in 10-15 liters--that's 2.5 to 4 gallons.


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Yesterday I set up and planted the tank. I'll post a pic once I've got one online.

I've also got a tentative stocking list. Any potential problems?
1x Dario sp. (d. dario or d. hysginon)
1x dwarf orange cray
several cherry shrimp
several malaysian trumpets

Possible additions:
two or three wild-type bee shrimp
a single nerite snail of some sort


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

My CPO demolished my cherry shrimp. I read plenty of places that they'd be fine together, but they weren't. He never killed any fish, but he certainly left his mark on quite a few of them - everything from gertrudes (tiny, FAST, top dwellers) to female guppies (BIG, not overly slow, middle dwellers) to endlers, and (in a very ill advised move) a betta (12 gallon tank with just the cpo and the betta). Point being, watch him with your dario. 

That said, I loved the little guy and would have kept him if I'd had the space to devote a tank to him or a pair of them. I'm told they are much like bettas in that their personalities vary wildly from one to the next and some may be fine to keep even with delicate shrimp while others can't be kept with anything.


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

I've currently got the little guy in with rili and babaulti shrimp, as well as trumpet snails, and he hasn't bothered any of them.
ALMOST IMMEDIATE UPDATE: Actually, my very smallest rili appears to have gone missing. Wonder who's responsible for that 
I love him enough that I think I'll give him the tank, and forget the shrimp for now.


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

FTS (crappy phone pic):









The rocks were labeled as "rainbow petrified wood" at my LFS. The wood sank as soon as I put it in water, so I haven't bothered to soak it other than a quick boil, and TBH I like tanks with the tannin look a lot. I added an oak leaf as well.
The left hunk of wood has a long tunnel inside of it! The dwarf cray will love that.
The substrate is very small grade gravel, Este's Spectra Stone to be exact. Not a great substrate, but I like the look of it.

Plants:
_Alternanthera reineckii_, back right corner
_Anubias barteri var. "Nana"_, right driftwood (would like to replace with "Nana petite" if I can get some)
_Bacopa caroliniana_, background (would like to replace with hydrocotyle of some sort)
_Ludwigia arcuata_, back left corner
_Microsorium pteropus "windelov"_, left driftwood
_Staurogyne repens_, foreground
Subwassertang, left driftwood

I'd like to plant some mosses on the rocks. 
Any thoughts on the 'scape?


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Added 3 white clouds and 2 malayan trumpet snails to start the cycle.
I also changed the plant scape a bit, will post pic once I've got one.


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

And now, the long awaited, much anticipated picture update 
Fts:









As you can see I'm battling some pretty horrible green dust on the glass. I really need an algae magnet. I also plan on adding some amanos and nerites to help out.

Plants:
_Anubias barteri var. "Petite"_, right driftwood 
_Cryptocoryne undulata_, back right corner
_Hydrocotyle leucocephala_, background 
Java moss, all over the place
_Lobelia cardinalis_, back left corner
_Ludwigia arcuata_, center background
_Microsorium pteropus "windelov"_, left driftwood
_Staurogyne repens_, foreground
Subwassertang, left driftwood

Fish/Inverts:
_Cambarellus patzucuarensis var. "Orange"_
_Melanoides tuberculata_


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

The white clouds in the tank must've laid eggs before I removed them, because I've spotted a few little fry swimming around in there.
It' my first time ever having fish breed in my tanks (Or at least, my 1st time ever having fry survive).

I scraped most of the green dust off the glass, but there's starting to be some hair algae too. I think I'll get a horn nerite and amanos to take care of that.


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

I got some new critters over the last week.
Also found the charger for the camera, so no more crappy iphone pix!
FTS:









Some shots of the inabitants.

























Plants:
_Anubias barteri var. "Petite"_, right driftwood 
_Cryptocoryne undulata_, back right corner
_Hydrocotyle leucocephala_, background 
Java moss, all over the place
_Lobelia cardinalis_, back left corner
_Ludwigia arcuata_, center background
_Microsorium pteropus "windelov"_, left driftwood
_Staurogyne repens_, foreground
Subwassertang, left driftwood

Fish/Inverts:
_Cambarellus patzucuarensis var. "Orange"_
_Caridina multidentata_
_Epiplatys (Pseudepiplatys) annulatus_
_Melanoides tuberculata_
_Neritina natalensis_


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

Tank is being taken down due to being completely overgrown with algae.


----------

